# Probleme démarrage Powermac G4 MDD



## Mathis77 (24 Décembre 2011)

Bonjours, 
J'i un assez gros soucis avec un Powermac G4 MDD Bipro 1.25, 
c'est que quand j'appuie sur la bouton d'allumage, il s'éclaire, les ventilos se lancent et puis plus rien au bout de 1 seconde, des fois il marche 5sec.
J'ai deja chagé la pile de la carte mère et reset la PMU, mais rien n'y fait, 
HELP ! 


@imathis_


----------



## Invité (24 Décembre 2011)

Chez moi, avec les mêmes symptômes c'était l'alim


----------



## didgar (25 Décembre 2011)

Salut !

Je confirme ... alim à réparer ou à remplacer !
Je ne suis pas chez moi mais je crois que j'en ai une ou deux d'avance ... ci ça t'intéresse -> MP

Bonnes fêtes à toutes & tous !

A+

Didier


----------



## Mathis77 (25 Décembre 2011)

Ok, merci ! 
Je verrais pour te contacter, Didier, 
Bonnes fetes a vous ;-)

@imathis_


----------

